

Mosso Launches CloudFS -- Real Amazon S3 Competitor? - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/mosso-cloudfs-s3

======
amitry
We tried Mosso out for a while about a year and a half ago, we were not
impressed - frequents outages and performance issues. Also, MySQL DB
connectivity often dropped. They responded relatively quickly but outages were
too frequent to justify staying with them.

------
talkeinan
Anyone mind sharing his experience working with Mosso? I am currently debating
using it vs other cloud services (Amazon) or more conventional hosting
(SoftLayer/RackSpace).

~~~
plusbryan
I've been a user of mosso's for 2 years. And quite honestly I would not
recommend them. They do some things well (availability of support, fast
servers), and do others surprisingly bad: ill-informed support techs, really
odd clustering problems like two authoritative ftp servers for one domain in
one recent case that no one there seems to have a clue how to fix, and usage
(hit based) metering.

I hope they fix the problems, but for now, I wouldn't recommend them.

~~~
icey
I'm in a similar boat to plusbryan. I would say that they're OK for basic,
static site hosting. We use them for hosting free websites for some of our
customers. Otherwise, S3 is still the gold standard. And since their costs are
reasonable, why not just use the gold standard?

